# Chemical FID Law Question



## otherstate329 (Jun 19, 2008)

In Boston, what is the process for getting a Chemical FID card? I have a certificate of training etc. I hear it takes 10 weeks once one applies. Is that correct? 

Thanks.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you mean a FID Restricted for OC? If that is the case, just walk into the station and ask to fill out the paper work for a FID Restricted. Who knows, when you will actually get it. Boston is notorious for taking forever on weapons permits. Good Luck.


----------

